# Trickle Truth Tree



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

Being trickle-truthed by a cheating partner is like 
having a 50 ft. tall, cancerous tree in your back yard. 

While you frantically claw away at the dirt to expose 
the roots and rip it from the earth shred by shred…

Your spouse sits from the top branch, 
plucking single leaves, one by one.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

More trickle truth from your wife?


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

AH, good ole' TT how I hate thee.....

THankfully I think I know all that I am ever gonna know now(I hope).
Im sorry this is still happening to you. Waiting for that 'other shoe' to drop sucks the life out of a person who is already hanging by a thread.


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

I have to say, I admire the folks who give their WS a second chance and try R. I _really_ do. You guys are amazing people, and I wish I had the fortitude to wait like you guys and ladies do. I consider myself a patient man, and I'm willing to tolerate bullsh!t most people aren't. 

But waiting for a lying cheat to grow the cojones to tell me the truth is _not_ something I can do. 

I'd bulldoze the tree altogether, or leave it there to rot.


----------



## E8H3 (May 7, 2012)

Mine is like the trickle truth tree that leaves fall off of, and random ones get pasted back on with wood glue. In other words, my husband has been trickling truths, with unnecessary lies mixed in for good measure. 

Example: My husband is convinced that he knows which friend told me about his EA (soon to be PA with no remorse) so he preceded to tell me that that friend also is cheating on his girlfriend. Then he told me he was lying 2 days later. This isn't the friend that told me, but it's interesting watching him have something to stress about.

I'm glad I'm not still trying to keep up with all of it since we are no longer in R (nor were we ever, come to find out). 

I wish the best for you.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> More trickle truth from your wife?


More like I don't ask as much anymore, so she doesn't tell.


I'm waiting until MC next week, our first time going together.

I'm ditching my IC, as I'm ready to jump into this
and get to the bottom of it, once and for all.

She won't be able to hide.


----------



## Vegemite (Apr 12, 2012)

CTS. Good luck in MC. Don't let them rugsweep the PA and try to talk about marriage issues as an excuse for the affair. Insist that they talk about the A.

Also, expect your CW to not open up as you might expect. In my experience, and what I've read, WS's will often lie convincingly to you & the MC and pretend R, just to stay in the house. Just be ready for it.


----------

